# 1994.5 Nissan Sentra Limited Edition



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

New Pics after Car Wash:


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Wow, I really like it. It is super clean inside and out!! I thought about getting one of those but went with a b14 instead.


----------



## 94finderXE (Dec 9, 2006)

looks good,
i love those 2door sentras


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Initial D Sentra Video: Happy New Years!
Putfile - 1994 Nissan Sentra


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

I like the way you have taken care of it, it looks real clean!


----------



## stocka$$200sx (Jul 18, 2004)

damn!!! super clean interior and exterior... I likey!!


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Well it's good hear that you guys think my sentra is clean, so I must have done a good job. When I first started in this forum, I was a ricer and didn't even know it! Then when this forum broke apart and I visited sr20forum.com and all nissans forum, I found out that body kits, bright interior, and tacky stickers were things to be "flamed". Since last march, I regretted spending all that money on my fart cannon, neon lighting, seat covers, stickers, and all that useless riceboy crap, so I decided to see what it would look like if it was back to stock. It's kind of hard to try and fix up a sentra when it has as much stereotype as a civic, being referred to by many as ugly shitboxes. But since this is my second car, I wanted to give it some love and show other sentra owners that this car has some potential to look good.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Very clean.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

nice ride. i have the 94' 4 door with the body kit. i liked it before and after the body kit. ill admit it does kinda look riced (mine not yours), but it will never have stickers galour or neon lighting. i got some freebee things done to mine and thats why it has more cosmetic mods than performance. my true dream was for it to look basically like yours, good taste in exterior mods. there is nothing like riding up next to a ricer with something that looks almost stock and blowing them away. your car looks like it could do that. and unfortunatley it would be mine that would be blown away. i like it though, very clean. Sentras Rule!!:cheers:


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Did you remove the headsheild before you painted it? looks like you got some paint on the block.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Did you remove the headsheild before you painted it? looks like you got some paint on the block.


I painted the valve cover and heat shield last year. I just covered everything I didn't want to paint with newspaper. No, the heatshiled wasn't removed because I didn't know how to remove the heatshield because I didn't know what wrench to use to remove the O2 sensor and wire. Yeah it did hit that block a little bit from overspray. Is that bad? And also saw ur ride here and in sr20forum. Nice B14, but I would smoke those yellow fog lights with transparent black paint to make it match.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Tee-Jay said:


> nice ride. i have the 94' 4 door with the body kit. i liked it before and after the body kit. ill admit it does kinda look riced (mine not yours), but it will never have stickers galour or neon lighting. i got some freebee things done to mine and thats why it has more cosmetic mods than performance. my true dream was for it to look basically like yours, good taste in exterior mods. there is nothing like riding up next to a ricer with something that looks almost stock and blowing them away. your car looks like it could do that. and unfortunatley it would be mine that would be blown away. i like it though, very clean. Sentras Rule!!:cheers:


I kinda liked your ride the first time I saw it. From certain angles, it looks nice, like an older lancer evo, but there are also other angles from which I don't like the car. Since it costed money and all to fix it up, there's only one way I know to back up that fast and furious look. You have to get yourself an SR20 swap and get a T28 turbo to boost it. Then whoever decides to make fun of your ride will get a taste of more than 300 whp and 300 ft/lbs. of torque. 

BTW, my sentra is slow, but I haven't raced against anyone since I did the current tuning, I grew out of that stuff. At stock, it was very slow. I'm thinking from seat of the pants feeling and through butt dyno, I gained about 10 whp. But it sure was fun to pass this one black civic with a cannon exhaust and an SiR emblem in the back a few weeks ago. He cut me off so at the red light, I decided to show him what torque was.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah i like most angles of my car but like you, some shots dont look as good to me, but i like it overall. as for the sr20 swap, im saving for it, but remember its my first car and im still in highschool. but about your car, i want my car to look like yours, but put out nice numbers and suprise the hell out of people. like i said, if you had the opportunity to have a free bodykit put on, would you take it? (remember, think of it in an 18 year olds mindset)


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> I painted the valve cover and heat shield last year. I just covered everything I didn't want to paint with newspaper. No, the heatshiled wasn't removed because I didn't know how to remove the heatshield because I didn't know what wrench to use to remove the O2 sensor and wire. Yeah it did hit that block a little bit from overspray. Is that bad? And also saw ur ride here and in sr20forum. Nice B14, but I would smoke those yellow fog lights with transparent black paint to make it match.


No, its not bad to get some over spray on your block i was just wondering if thats what happened. Thanks for the feedback on my B14 i painted the fogs yellow on purpose and i tried to remove it and it wont come off so im stuck with it. I am still thinking about getting rid of my headlights and go back to oem, but im still unsure. I got big plans for her soon  

To remove your o2 sensor its a 22mm wrench, at least mine was.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

when i took my heatshield off, all i did was use a 10mm ratchet, and unplugged the o2 sensor. i had a red cap that pulled off with some energy. GA's are slow.:fluffy:


----------

